# How is vpsBoard performance in your location?



## MannDude (Jul 9, 2013)

Hey everyone,

How is the performance of this website for you? Fast? Slow? What geographic location are you accessing the site from? What issues do you face when browsing/posting?

Let me know how you'd rate the performance of vpsBoard so we can start making improvements where needed.

Thanks!


----------



## XFS_Brad (Jul 9, 2013)

So far so Good. I'm visiting from South Dakota, USA. Haven't had a single Problem. Site Loads perfectly fine!


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jul 9, 2013)

State College, PA.  

Performance is decent but every once in a while the network blips.  

Comcast is my ISP so it goes from Comcast (Central PA) -> Comcast (NYC) (111 8th Ave) -> nLayer (East Coast US) -> CloudFlare (UK)


----------



## Epidrive (Jul 9, 2013)

From Philippines, and its average.


----------



## Dan (Jul 9, 2013)

I am tunneling via SSH to a box in 

United States

Michigan

Eastlake
From Australia, it's zippy for me.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jul 9, 2013)

Dan said:


> I am tunneling via SSH to a box in  United States Michigan Eastlake From Australia, it's zippy for me.


 

So...  Las Vegas -> Eastlake, Michigan -> Australia is zippy?

Well damn then.  I guess everything's done boys.  Network's fine.  We're good here.


----------



## drmike (Jul 9, 2013)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Comcast is my ISP so it goes from Comcast (Central PA) -> Comcast (NYC) (111 8th Ave) -> nLayer (
> East Coast US) -> CloudFlare (UK)


What in the hell is that sh!t routing?  CloudFlare has NYC nodes and other far closer than UK.   You need to get them to clean that up.


----------



## drmike (Jul 9, 2013)

I am connecting via SSH in New Jersey.   I see blips and issues all the time.  Part of that, < 10% of the time is a DNS bug/issue with my setup.

I'd say lately the site is better behaved and more consistent.


----------



## NodeBytes (Jul 9, 2013)

I get decent load speeds, but I get frequent page drops where VPSBoard just won't load for about a minute and then it will connect again.

I'm in Los Angeles, Ca. My ISP is Verizon.

Traceroute has started…


```
traceroute: Warning: vpsboard.com has multiple addresses; using 141.101.117.229
traceroute to vpsboard.com (141.101.117.229), 64 hops max, 72 byte packets
 1  172.16.1.1 (172.16.1.1)  1.037 ms  6.819 ms  3.732 ms
 2  192.168.1.1 (192.168.1.1)  2.103 ms  2.085 ms  1.224 ms
 3  l100.lsanca-dsl-64.verizon-gni.net (173.58.250.1)  86.503 ms  627.794 ms  511.975 ms
 4  g0-3-0-6.lsanca-lcr-21.verizon-gni.net (130.81.136.180)  614.342 ms  611.926 ms  614.314 ms
 5  ae2-0.lax01-bb-rtr1.verizon-gni.net (130.81.209.254)  614.325 ms  374.368 ms  350.345 ms
 6  0.xe-4-1-0.br1.lax15.alter.net (152.63.112.229)  292.326 ms  225.359 ms  205.911 ms
 7  ae-7.r05.lsanca03.us.bb.gin.ntt.net (129.250.8.85)  149.853 ms  94.183 ms  47.146 ms
 8  ae-5.r04.lsanca03.us.bb.gin.ntt.net (129.250.2.220)  78.415 ms  128.935 ms  81.097 ms
 9  ae-0.gtt.lsanca03.us.bb.gin.ntt.net (198.173.172.6)  48.363 ms  51.292 ms  64.549 ms
10  ae1-80g.cr1.lax1.us.nlayer.net (69.31.127.129)  46.501 ms  48.917 ms  51.608 ms
11  ae2-50g.ar1.lax1.us.nlayer.net (69.31.127.142)  58.741 ms  58.264 ms *
12  as13335.xe-11-0-6.ar1.lax1.us.nlayer.net (69.31.125.106)  67.277 ms *  47.631 ms
13  141.101.117.229 (141.101.117.229)  33.029 ms  139.868 ms  47.380 ms
```


----------



## Dan (Jul 9, 2013)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Well damn then.  I guess everything's done boys.  Network's fine.  We're good here.


Not sure if sarcasm.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jul 9, 2013)

Dan said:


> Not sure if sarcasm.


 

Oh we've been trying to get networking taken care of because several people have been having issues.  Because it seems like we're fine to Australia, I was jokingly stating that we accomplished our job.  I mean my VM container in Australia takes a while to connect to (directly at least), so yeah...  It was just a joke haha.


----------



## wdq (Jul 9, 2013)

Here in Lincoln, Nebraska on Time Warner Cable things are usually fine. Every once in a while pages will take a little while to load (primarily when I first go to the home page after a few hours of being offline).

I have been noticing is that sometimes the user profile images don't show up in threads. Also sometimes posting replies will take a few minutes.


----------



## Mun (Jul 9, 2013)

http://tools.pingdom.com/fpt/#!/dHcljf/http://vpsboard.com/

Average page load time for me is ~2 seconds. Its okay, but not great either.

Mun


----------



## trewq (Jul 9, 2013)

Pages take long enough to load that I have time to flip to another tab and back. Totally usable though.

EDIT: Should have said from Australia...


----------



## HostVenom - Brandon (Jul 9, 2013)

New York. Occasionally the page will take a little while to load. Overall its fine for me.


----------



## MannDude (Jul 9, 2013)

Dan said:


> I am tunneling via SSH to a box in
> 
> United States Michigan Eastlake
> From Australia, it's zippy for me.


I've been to Eastlake, it's a small town... Had no idea they had a DC or anything there. Chris Miller livers there.


----------



## Dan (Jul 10, 2013)

I am not totally sure how SSH Tunnels work but I would assume the network is fine to the box not to me, I always thought it was.

ME > TUNNEL > SITE > TUNNEL > ME

Correct me if I am wrong, I thought it was the same as using a VPN but not as secure?

Speed on Tunnel

40 requests ❘ 23.4 KB transferred ❘ 5.00 s (onload: 4.65 s, DOMContentLoaded: 3.87 s)

Apart from that with a direct connection, it's a bit faster..

40 requests ❘ 30.0 KB transferred ❘ 1.92 s (onload: 1.49 s, DOMContentLoaded: 1.39 s)


----------



## Ruchirablog (Jul 10, 2013)

Works really good for me and I'm in Sri Lanka 


```
traceroute to vpsboard.com (141.101.116.229), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets

 1  192.168.1.1 (192.168.1.1)  3.439 ms  4.671 ms  4.901 ms
 2  220.247.232.100 (220.247.232.100)  10.517 ms  11.000 ms  11.606 ms
 3  222.165.184.150 (222.165.184.150)  13.099 ms  14.333 ms  15.438 ms
 4  222.165.175.18 (222.165.175.18)  18.676 ms  19.165 ms  23.147 ms
 5  13335.sgw.equinix.com (202.79.197.132)  55.002 ms  44.634 ms  72.953 ms
 6  141.101.116.229 (141.101.116.229)  43.563 ms  44.292 ms  45.778 ms
```


----------



## Tux (Jul 10, 2013)

Connection is fine from the ATL


----------



## jcaleb (Jul 10, 2013)

Manila Philippines. It's okay. But there are times it is slow.


----------



## patz (Jul 10, 2013)

Works ok from Greece, average ping is 67ms.

The mobile theme is great.


----------



## concerto49 (Jul 10, 2013)

Works ok from Sydney, Australia. It's as slow as everything else


----------



## George_Fusioned (Jul 10, 2013)

Apart from a few icons not loading on each page load, other than that it works of from Greece.

Getting 68ms to the nearest CloudFlare PoP (Frankfurt).


----------



## mikho (Jul 10, 2013)

From Sweden.


Mostly ok or "as expected" is better wording. Sometimes the site loads slower then one could expect. Not sure if it's the mysql querys or what but there is a response from the server and it's the loading time that slows it down.


Then (rarely) the site has problems loading (first reply), after the first feply the site loads fine.


----------



## H_Heisenberg (Jul 10, 2013)

It's slow sometimes.

I am accessing it from Germany, Deutsche Telekom AG via a mobile router with a SIM card (it was also slow from a wired Internet access point at my uni where we have a 100 Mbit/s connection with a very low ping).


----------



## kaniini (Jul 10, 2013)

It is fine in Oklahoma, but, it lags occasionally.  I suspect the lag is PHP or MySQL related, IPB has a lot of social networking junk that makes it perform poorly at times.


----------



## Epidrive (Jul 10, 2013)

Yeah forgot to mention that images does not always load all at the same time, sometimes you need to refresh before it shows up, no biggy tho, just fyi


----------



## shawn_ky (Jul 10, 2013)

Works great from Kentucky...


----------



## egihosting (Jul 10, 2013)

In San Jose. It's slow in the early morning, but seems to get faster later in the afternoon.


----------



## WebSearchingPro (Jul 10, 2013)

Works good from Central Texas. 143 MS to the Cloudflare "Point of Presence" in Dallas.


----------



## sv01 (Jul 10, 2013)

fast enough so I don't need waiting a minute for loading


----------



## dmmcintyre3 (Jul 10, 2013)

Typical for a site hosted on the opposite side of the US.


----------



## Damian (Jul 10, 2013)

Here in Omaha, NE region, sometimes it's fast.... sometimes it's slow... I'd say it's about average most of the time.



wdq said:


> Here in Lincoln, Nebraska


 

Hello, neighbor!


----------



## wdq (Jul 10, 2013)

Damian said:


> Here in Omaha, NE region, sometimes it's fast.... sometimes it's slow... I'd say it's about average most of the time.
> 
> Hello, neighbor!


Hello! I didn't expect to see another person living in Nebraska on here.


----------



## Magiobiwan (Jul 10, 2013)

Its usually okay from the area of Salem, Oregon. Sometimes it takes FOREVER for pages to load, though I suspect it's because my ISP routes all outbound traffic through either Abovenet or XO.


----------



## Damian (Jul 10, 2013)

TBH, when it's slow, it seems to be more system related than network related. I mean that, there's a delay, and then everything 'pops' instantly, like the system processing is getting overloaded. Not necessarily that there's a network issue somewhere.


----------



## MannDude (Jul 10, 2013)

Damian said:


> TBH, when it's slow, it seems to be more system related than network related. I mean that, there's a delay, and then everything 'pops' instantly, like the system processing is getting overloaded. Not necessarily that there's a network issue somewhere.


Probably MySQL related then.

Will address that.

EDIT: For example, that response took about 4 seconds to actually post. It just sat there for a few seconds.


----------



## Eric1212 (Jul 10, 2013)

A bit slow at times from Bell Business connection in Ontario Canada..

Generally it's okay though 

Edit: It took about 75 seconds to add this post and 20 seconds for the Edit screen to load up.


----------



## drmike (Jul 10, 2013)

Yeah slogging along way slow currently.

35 second+ page load times.

Almost certain it's  MySQL this time.


----------



## Damian (Jul 10, 2013)

And now, at home on residential cable, everything is snappy. Page loads, making posts, etc.


----------



## NodeBytes (Jul 10, 2013)

@Damian - Could be because VPSBoard was down from the BuyVM network upgrade for a while so it doesn't have as much traffic right now.


----------



## eva2000 (Jul 11, 2013)

concerto49 said:


> Works ok from Sydney, Australia. It's as slow as everything else


LOL isn't it always the case 

Speedy here with cloudflare in front


----------



## karl (Jul 11, 2013)

Traceroute from Sydney Australia, performance is much better now   


```
traceroute to vpsboard.com (108.162.194.157), 64 hops max
 1   192.168.0.1 (192.168.0.1) 0.865ms 0.726ms 0.625ms
 2   172.18.112.83 (172.18.112.83) 20.312ms 19.468ms 20.213ms
 3   172.18.65.42 (172.18.65.42) 19.468ms 19.374ms  172.18.93.202 (172.18.93.202) 19.718ms
 4   139.130.207.77 (139.130.207.77) 20.079ms 19.651ms 21.167ms
 5   203.50.11.94 (203.50.11.94) 20.977ms 19.828ms 19.599ms
 6   203.50.20.64 (203.50.20.64) 18.685ms 20.007ms 20.199ms
 7   139.130.94.34 (139.130.94.34) 19.434ms 19.433ms 19.192ms
 8   203.192.174.181 (203.192.174.181) 23.838ms 23.527ms 23.004ms
 9   202.147.55.82 (202.147.55.82) 21.057ms 55.886ms 20.041ms
 10   203.192.167.86 (203.192.167.86) 19.825ms 19.726ms 19.958ms
 11   108.162.194.157 (108.162.194.157) 21.785ms 19.851ms 19.639ms
```


----------



## D. Strout (Jul 11, 2013)

In terms of regular, user-noticeable performance, page loads are mostly OK, though adding posts is a PITA (see this post). Overall can't complain. But where it really gets weird is routing. I'm in New England and my ISP routes everything down the coast to NYC, then onward from there. Above.net is their main peer, which takes over in Boston, then in to New York, where it hands off to nLayer. nLayer takes it from New York to Newark (I think, see geolocation for 198.32.118.91 and 69.31.34.127, but the hostnames indicate NYC and Newark), where it hands off to Cloudflare at IP 108.162.195.157. That IP geolocates to San Francisco, which makes no sense considering the handoff and ping times (~30ms for me). I assume it's anycasted, and actually ends up at a server in the NYC metro area.

IPv6 routing is even more weird. I tunnel through a server in Montreal, which uses Tata. Tata takes the traffic to NYC, then to _London_, then hands off to Telia, which dumps it on Cloudflare's doorstep in Paris. Weirdness all around. Maybe I should see about forcing IPv4 for vpsBoard. Routing to another continent may be part of my problem, as I'm undoubtedly accessing VPSB over IPv6 with the above routing  <_<


----------



## drmike (Jul 11, 2013)

You and that IPV6 love @D. Strout 

Strange though on the IPV4 routing also. 

I suspect the IPV4 is fine/correct.  Geolocation info just wrong (i.e. geolocated to Cloudflare HQ's?)

IPV6 handoff in Europe = FACEPALM.

Frankly, unsure who/what is totally to blame though. I suspect there is lots of this big error with Cloudflare's setup.  End users never pay any attention and just blame sites on being slow, but it is the outsourced mess meant to improve things.


----------



## D. Strout (Jul 11, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> IPV6 handoff in Europe = FACEPALM.


Tunneling with HE.net's tunnel in NYC works a lot better. HE -> nLayer -> Cloudflare.


----------



## Master Bo (Jul 11, 2013)

Not lightning fast, but not terribly slow, either. Acceptable.

Location: Novosibirsk, Russia, ISP: SibirTelecom.


----------



## bizzard (Jul 12, 2013)

Loads fine for me and is pretty usable. Here goes my traceroute from the southern tip of India, using service of Asianet right now.


```
traceroute to vpsboard.com (108.162.195.157), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
 1  192.168.1.1 (192.168.1.1)  3.175 ms  3.354 ms  4.153 ms
 2  10.2.71.1 (10.2.71.1)  47.874 ms  52.351 ms  52.377 ms
 3  4.231.88.202.asianet.co.in (202.88.231.4)  53.950 ms  54.255 ms  53.556 ms
 4  illekm-static-203.200.136.33.vsnl.net.in (203.200.136.33)  55.261 ms illekm-static-203.200.136.46.vsnl.net.in (203.200.136.46)  55.182 ms  55.307 ms
 5  59.165.191.45.man-static.vsnl.net.in (59.165.191.45)  56.128 ms Vlan1331.icore1.HK2-HongKong.as6453.net (116.0.67.121)  166.067 ms 59.165.191.45.man-static.vsnl.net.in (59.165.191.45)  56.236 ms
 6  * * cloudflare3-10G.hkix.net (202.40.160.246)  122.256 ms
 7  108.162.195.157 (108.162.195.157)  120.819 ms  123.307 ms *
```


----------



## MannDude (Jul 12, 2013)

I've got to admit, I'm surprised by some of these results. Maybe it's just me then, but I get pretty slow/horrible speeds often. Lot of slow loading pages. Very slow posting.


```
traceroute to vpsboard.com (108.162.194.157), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
 1  192.168.1.1 (192.168.1.1)  0.536 ms  0.753 ms  1.364 ms
 2  10.194.144.2 (10.194.144.2)  21.098 ms  21.563 ms  21.296 ms
 3  69.174.129.30 (69.174.129.30)  8.186 ms  7.754 ms  7.957 ms
 4  130.xe-8-0-1.er1.ord7.us.above.net (208.184.78.61)  12.781 ms  12.880 ms  12.969 ms
 5  equinix.xe-1-3-0.cr2.ord1.us.nlayer.net (206.223.119.61)  16.109 ms  15.887 ms  16.877 ms
 6  ae2-30g.ar1.ord1.us.nlayer.net (69.31.111.138)  20.559 ms  19.059 ms ae2-30g.ar2.ord1.us.nlayer.net (69.31.111.150)  16.403 ms
 7  as13335.xe-7-0-5.ar2.ord1.us.nlayer.net (69.31.105.34)  42.656 ms as13335.xe-8-0-3.ar1.ord1.us.nlayer.net (69.31.110.90)  43.433 ms  43.525 ms
 8  108.162.194.157 (108.162.194.157)  15.791 ms  15.449 ms  15.665 ms
```


----------



## Ivan (Jul 12, 2013)

It hasn't been that great lately, below average performance, and yes, posting is a bit slow for the past week.


----------



## HostUS-Alexander (Jul 13, 2013)

Fast for me in the UK, but slow as hell in Florida. (Tried 4 different networks)


----------



## WelltodoInformalCattle (Jul 13, 2013)

For me it has its moments. Functions well at times and then slows down randomly.


----------



## MannDude (Jul 13, 2013)

Hmm... Thanks everyone for the updates. I'll see what I can to do to ensure performance remains fast and consistently stable.


----------



## NodeBytes (Jul 13, 2013)

It's been very sluggish tonight, especially in posting.


----------



## Swift (Jul 14, 2013)

loads pretty okay for me (from Singapore)


----------



## mikho (Jul 14, 2013)

The loading speed is very unreliable. Some times it's fast as lightning, other times it's slow as a elderly person in a wheelchair doing their weekly shopping.


----------



## NodeBytes (Jul 14, 2013)

Had the clouflare page for about 10 minutes today.


----------



## clarity (Jul 16, 2013)

The board id crawling right now. I am guessing something is attacking it. It is pretty slow posting, and the pages aren't zipping by like they normally do.

Edit: It took 7 seconds from the time that I pressed Post for it to actually do it!


----------



## Jeffrey (Jul 16, 2013)

Loading pretty slow right now from Florida!


----------



## ihatetonyy (Jul 16, 2013)

Not_ fast,_ but fairly okay.



```
C:\Users\Me>tracert vpsboard.com


Tracing route to vpsboard.com [108.162.195.157]
over a maximum of 30 hops:


  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  ONE [192.168.0.1]
  2    37 ms    27 ms    30 ms  98.242.10.1
  3    11 ms    15 ms    12 ms  te-7-3-ur01.visalia.ca.ccal.comcast.net [68.87.201.41]
  4    15 ms    19 ms    19 ms  te-0-2-0-0-ar03.sacramento.ca.sacra.comcast.net [68.87.221.69]
  5    23 ms    25 ms    25 ms  pos-1-5-0-0-cr01.losangeles.ca.ibone.comcast.net [68.86.94.113]
  6    28 ms    23 ms    23 ms  pos-0-1-0-0-pe01.600wseventh.ca.ibone.comcast.net [68.86.86.62]
  7    19 ms    28 ms    35 ms  173.167.57.138
  8    25 ms    29 ms    28 ms  as13335.xe-11-0-6.ar1.lax1.us.nlayer.net [69.31.125.106]
  9    20 ms    21 ms    22 ms  108.162.195.157
```


----------



## lv-matt (Jul 16, 2013)

Loading pretty fast for me right now.


----------



## FHN-Eric (Jul 16, 2013)

performance is slow at times from michigan. I have a feeling its an issue with Cloudflare, it sometimes takes 1 minute to get an api response from them.


----------



## Jeffrey (Jul 16, 2013)

Tracert From Florida

C:\Users\Jeffrey>tracert vpsboard.com

 

Tracing route to vpsboard.com [108.162.195.157]

over a maximum of 30 hops:

 

  1     1 ms     1 ms     5 ms  192.168.0.1

  2    12 ms     9 ms     9 ms  10.109.16.1

  3    12 ms    25 ms    10 ms  72-31-193-236.net.bhntampa.com [72.31.193.236]

  4    15 ms    14 ms    14 ms  ten0-6-0-4.orld11-car1.bhn.net [71.44.60.54]

  5    19 ms    23 ms    22 ms  ten0-13-0-12.orld71-car1.bhn.net [72.31.192.94]

 

  6    24 ms    21 ms    22 ms  ten0-8-0-0.tamp20-CAR1.bhn.net [71.44.1.210]

  7    25 ms    22 ms    22 ms  hun0-1-0-0-tamp20-cbr1.bhn.net [72.31.117.158]

  8    20 ms    19 ms    26 ms  10.bu-ether15.tamsflde20w-bcr00.tbone.rr.com [66

.109.6.96]

  9    45 ms    41 ms    42 ms  ae-0-0.a1.pit75.tbone.rr.com [66.109.1.70]

 10    41 ms    41 ms    44 ms  ae-0-0.cr0.dfw10.tbone.rr.com [66.109.6.39]

 11    40 ms    44 ms    40 ms  ae1.pr1.dfw10.tbone.rr.com [107.14.17.234]

 12    41 ms     *       44 ms  xe-2-0-3.ar1.dfw1.us.nlayer.net [69.31.63.1]

 13    41 ms    40 ms    41 ms  as13335.xe-5-0-0.ar1.dfw1.us.nlayer.net [69.31.6

3.154]

 14    41 ms    40 ms    41 ms  108.162.195.157

 

Trace complete.


----------



## MannDude (Jul 17, 2013)

How's the performance now?

Loading much faster for me, getting some reports in IRC it's faster. Did some MySQL stuff. Not getting delays when posting / responding now.


----------



## Zach (Jul 17, 2013)

MannDude said:


> How's the performance now?
> 
> Loading much faster for me, getting some reports in IRC it's faster. Did some MySQL stuff. Not getting delays when posting / responding now.


Much faster now, thanks!


----------



## MannDude (Jul 17, 2013)

Zach said:


> Much faster now, thanks!


Good, good. Also hardly anyone is online right now after an hour of maintenance so hopefully it maintains consistent performance at peak times.


----------



## Jade (Jul 17, 2013)

It loads pretty fast.


----------



## shawn_ky (Jul 17, 2013)

Last nite for meit was running real slow... around midnite to 02:00 a.m. EST... Now it's running great!


----------

